# 65 frame to control arm supports, pics?



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of the rear add-on frame supports that tie to the control arm? A google image search isn't working and a search here netted every "frame" topic/question. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you look on e-bay, vendors that sell them show good photos of them.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

My mistake, I was wanting to see them installed. They look simple enough but I seem to be missing the simplicity. To much time on cars from the 30s maybe?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Instead of a Pontiac search, type in "Chevelle frame to upper control arm braces" and you will pull up some photos of them installed.


----------

